# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: تبدیل for به while در یک حلقه تو در تو

## ahmadnesurf

سلام دوستان یه سوال خنده دار دارم الان تبدیل شده این کد اگر بخوایم با while بنویسیم چی میشه دقیقا با تشکر


```

for(int i=1;i<=10;i++)
    {
        for(int j=1;j<=i;j++)
        {
            cout<<'*';
        }
        cout<<endl;
    }



```

----------


## ahmadnesurf

کسی از دوستان نیست که جواب بده؟

----------


## Borland.C

int i=1,j=1;
while(i<=10)
{
   while(j<=i)
   {
     cout<<'*';
     j++;
   }
   cout<<endl;
   i++;
}

----------

